# Any clubs that cover Iowa?



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Specifically Northwest Iowa? I live right near the border of Iowa and Minnesota. It seems the only really active aquarium/fish organization is in the eastern section of the state.


----------



## fishbum (Jun 13, 2009)

Try the Midwest Cichlid Association.
Midwestcichlid.com

I don't know if they have a chapter in NW Iowa though.
CYCLONES RULE!!


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool, I'll have to check that out. I was born in Iowa City...so not sure I'm allowed to like the cyclones.


----------

